# Plunge Router sticking posts



## PorterCable (Jul 27, 2005)

I have two Hitachi M12V routers which I purchased after watching the Router Workshop on tape. One is for plunging and one is table mounted.

The columns have begun to stick or stickslip on both of them. I have tried cleaning them and lubing them with Top Cote Brand lube. I even tried Johnsons Wax. Works for a short time and then the sticking returns.

They both worked very well when new. I don't have more than 20 hours in total on both units.

Does anyone know a cure?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I had this issue with another router brand and found the answer when I purchased a router razer...... STP oil treatment found in your auto parts store or "X-mart" store. 

This was big back in the '60-'70 they had an ad on TV where this big guy would try to hold this screw driver blade that had been dipped in STP oil treatment....

Anyway they mentioned it and I hadn't thought about that stuff in years but when out and found some and that was last spring... still moving slick as can be.

Ed


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Check your columns for Spanner dents
Tom


----------



## PorterCable (Jul 27, 2005)

template tom said:


> Check your columns for Spanner dents
> Tom


I use the two wrench system with plastic tubing. No dents. Any other ideas?


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

For those of you who might be questioning the STP information I have posted or dismissed it because you thought I was making this up. Here is the link to the Router Razer pages... this is a pdf file so you will need a reader. See item 4.

http://www.routertechnologies.com/instructions pdf/craftsman pack.PDF

I can tell you that it has worked for me.

Ed


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I was going to mention that it would attract dust, until I read the article and noticed that it indicates that it will attract dust.  

Just how bad is the dust situation when using STP? I'll never dispute the slipperiness of STP, but I'm wondering if a dry lubricant, such as graphite or even a simple wax candle, might be just as effective. Anyone tried a dry lube on the posts?

Brian


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

BrianS said:


> I was going to mention that it would attract dust, until I read the article and noticed that it indicates that it will attract dust.
> 
> Just how bad is the dust situation when using STP? I'll never dispute the slipperiness of STP, but I'm wondering if a dry lubricant, such as graphite or even a simple wax candle, might be just as effective. Anyone tried a dry lube on the posts?
> 
> Brian


 I have the said router in a table and in the past I ended up taking it out and apart a couple of times a routing season. This year it has been out only once and that was to re-lube the router razer when it started getting stiff. The nice part is a clean rag wipes the shaft off and a q-tip and finger puts a new coating of STP on, you don't need much. I think it was Feb. of this year when I added the router razer so I'm sold.

BTW I use to wax the shafts and that took a lot more time then what it takes the STP way.

Ed


----------

